# ground venison



## robertsj22 (Mar 8, 2020)

i have a bunch of ground deer that has a little beef kidney fat mixed in. Is it safe to thaw that out, and reuse it for say some deer hot dogs and some sausage?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 8, 2020)

Sure, why not?    I would thaw in the fridge, when its thawed get it used.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 8, 2020)

Yep, what pc farmer said....


----------



## robertsj22 (Mar 8, 2020)

could it be refroze


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 8, 2020)

I do this with all my deer meat, usually around hunting season I don't have time to make everything so I freeze it then thaw in fridge at later dates, make what I want  like sausage, kielbasi then refreeze never had a problem.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 8, 2020)

Yes. After being smoked and cooked you can refreeze


----------

